# Not sure where to post this....



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't normally mess with newer bikes, mine range in age from 1924-1971.but couldn't resist this mongoose beast. Mixed reviews on these but most people really like them. Just mainly a novelty bike but it's fun to ride. Got a great deal on it so I couldn't pass it up.any thoughts? Thanks,rob.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 19, 2014)

That looks like one of the "winter" bikes we see up here, those wide tires make for great stability on ice and snow.........they go for crazy money up here. Nice find!


----------



## randallace (Apr 19, 2014)

i LOVE  these !! mine was killer fun in the snow


----------



## bike (Apr 19, 2014)

*if that is not a new regular tire size*

put up some tires or at least tubes..../


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Apr 19, 2014)

*Beast & Dozer Info...*

Only good recommendation I can make...
... is simply box it back up and ship it to me!!! 

Not trying to turn you away from the CABE by any means...
... but RatRodBikes.com has a catagory just for the Fat Tire stuff like this and they talk about lots of good info & mods for them.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?forums/fat-bikes.74/

Your Mongoose "Beast" is the given name for the bikes sold through Walmart...
... and there's a matching bike in different colors sold through Toys-R-Us called the "Dozer"

The newest version is the Mongoose "Dolomite" which is a 7 speed unit...
... and Wendy & I are seriously thinking of trying a pair of them!

Hope This Helps!
Blessings!
Wil & Wendy,


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2014)

*Thanks for the comments*

Went completely through it yesterday and regressed and tuned all bearings. Also made some changes on bars, stem etc. rides so much better now. All stickers and emblems are gone now.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 20, 2014)

Love that there are "fat tire" bikes offered at that price point now. Not just for snow anymore, seeing them more and more on the trails and greenways. Such a shame that Mongoose is no longer associated with quality bike production. 
 I like it without decals and the new bars.


----------

